# Predict the lineup



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

A slow day so lets see who you guys think will be on the team for the up coming season.

PG: Livingston/Jaric/Ewing
G: Mobley/Ross
F: Maggette/Korolev?
PF: Brand/Wilcox/Moore
C: Kaman/Rebraca


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The Gooden trade isn't going down?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kekai said:


> The Gooden trade isn't going down?



It was reported that the Cavs didn't want to trade Gooden and today it came up that the Clippers will match any offer on Jaric.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Pretty solid 2-4 spots. This should be an interesting team to watch in a few years.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

C-kaman/rebraca
Pf-brand/moore
Sf-maggette/ross
Sg-mobley/jaric
Pg-livingston/ewing

Wilcox Needs To Go.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> C-kaman/rebraca
> Pf-brand/moore
> Sf-maggette/ross
> Sg-mobley/jaric
> ...



I agree with you that Wilcox needs to go. At this point I think Wilcox might be traded during the season. His value is probably down right now and the Clippers will need to get it up so they can get a quality guy for him.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

PG-Shaun/Marko/Ewing
SG-Mobley/Marko/Ross/Ewing
SF-Maggette/Ross/Kapono
PF-EB/Moore?Wilcox
C-Kaman/Z/Moore


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Kapono Would Be A Nice Pickup. He Can Light It Up From Outside


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Not too excited about the lineups I'm seeing here.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> PG-Shaun/Marko/Ewing
> SG-Mobley/Marko/Ross/Ewing
> SF-Maggette/Ross/Kapono
> PF-EB/Moore?Wilcox
> C-Kaman/Z/Moore


i like this lineup...is Kapono still available and looking to leave?...Christie a possibility at SG/SF ?:banana:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Kapono might be restricted but he is from La and played at UCLA and the Clips need shooting so I think there is a chance he could end up here.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> Not too excited about the lineups I'm seeing here.


Not a title contending team, but its an improved team from a year ago, that had the worst injury situation in the league, and still had a decent year.


----------



## Zinger30 (Jul 20, 2005)

Weasel said:


> A slow day so lets see who you guys think will be on the team for the up coming season.
> 
> PG: Livingston/Jaric/Ewing
> G: Mobley/Ross
> ...


I like this lineup. :banana:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

PG - Livingston/Ewing/Watson/Brunson
SG - Cuttino/Jaric/Ross
SF - Maggette/Ross/Nailon
PF - Brand/Zeljko/Wilcox
C - Kaman/Wilcox/Zeljko


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> PG - Livingston/Ewing/Watson/Brunson
> SG - Cuttino/Jaric/Ross
> SF - Maggette/Ross/Nailon
> PF - Brand/Zeljko/Wilcox
> C - Kaman/Wilcox/Zeljko


lol...

Nailon and Watson 3rd stringers?

Get real.

Any lineup here that's consisting of Ewing is ugh...but they won't cut him, they'll keep him for the year then next year draft another shooting guard that has PG size but no PG skills.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> Not too excited about the lineups I'm seeing here.



Were you expecting more?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I just thought of this in my head.

Jaric and Wilcox for Jason Williams and Dahntay Jones.

It would give the Clippers point guard depth and another athlete who can play good defense.

It might not be enough to ge them though and Jason Williams doesnt have a great contract.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> I just thought of this in my head.
> 
> Jaric and Wilcox for Jason Williams and Dahntay Jones.
> 
> ...


What sense does that trade make?

We need a PG, who's not the future starter here, making 8 million this year and more for the next 2 years?

No.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Were you expecting more?


Damn right, I was looking at we had a team that was seriously on the brink of making the playoffs, sure everything boils down to being healthy, but these depth charts with Ewing as the backup 1, Korolev as the backup 3, that's not exciting at all, these proposed depth charts have awful benches.

If all we have for to show for this offseason is Mobley and 2 (IMO) bad draft picks, well that sucks.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

real weak at 2 & 3


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Weasel said:


> It was reported that the Cavs didn't want to trade Gooden and today it came up that the Clippers will match any offer on Jaric.


Hadn't heard this news, that's very pleasing. Gooden is a nice player, but I would rather keep Jaric. Good move Clipps, now ink Moore and Rebraca and we're ready to roll.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Damm arenas do you like anything all you do is talk **** about other people's ideas or opinons.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> Hadn't heard this news, that's very pleasing. Gooden is a nice player, but I would rather keep Jaric. Good move Clipps, now ink Moore and Rebraca and we're ready to roll.



Actually the Cavs said they wouldn't trade Gooden unless they got a starting PF in return. But I am not sure if that matters anymore since the Washington Post said that the Clippers will match any offer on Jaric and are not looking for a sign and trade.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Actually the Cavs said they wouldn't trade Gooden unless they got a starting PF in return. But I am not sure if that matters anymore since the Washington Post said that the Clippers will match any offer on Jaric and are not looking for a sign and trade.


Makes sense, null and void. Besides, Gooden is a starter. Here he would be playing behind EB and getting about 8 minutes per game.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> Damm arenas do you like anything all you do is talk **** about other people's ideas or opinons.


Well if it's not a good idea, what do you want me to say?

I mean I asked you a legit ?, what sense does that idea make?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If there are no more deals, i would be happy with:

Kaman Rebraca Wilcox
Brand Moore
Maggette Korolev
Mobley Ross
Livingston Jaric Brunson Ewing

Not convinced we should bring Korolev over at this point. ALthough we are thin at SF on paper, Moore can play minutes there, as can ross and jaric, and its not as if maggette will be on the bench much anyway. Even with Jaric, Id like to bring brunson in, because if any of our wings go down, jaric will need to start there, and I dont want to be left with only ewing as the backup. Same thing if livingston himself goes down. 

as last year, even without N'Diaye, we would be very deep in the front court if we do resign Moore and Rebraca. Last year it was important as kaman started off injured, wilcox was injured, rebraca the first half of the year was injured/not 100%, etc. With everyone going into the season healthy (hopefully), thats a very strong front court. 

The reason why im not sold on korolev coming over here is because where would his minutes come from. Jaric/Ross will be the primary subs off of the bench in the back court and at SF, and even with that, not many minutes might be available since maggette, mobley, livingston figure to play big minutes. 

Chalmers i think will be sent to the NBDL. Since the rosters are expanded, we might also see one more minimum guy picked up a la brunson last year, or perhaps someone from training camp making the team, again, a la brunson last year. 

The above team is only different than last year in that were changing mobley for simmons which is an upgrade as far as team makeup goes, no n'diyaye, and ewing instead of chalmers. If with an inferior team the year before who had major injury problems could do as "well" as they did, imagine a slightly improved team who can stay healthy. 

The key to making the playoffs will be the play of the seemingly endles slist of "borderline" playoff teams for next year in the West. The only LOCKS for Top of the west is san antonio and dallas it seems. Phoenix i woulnt count as a lock unless they resign JJ. Seattle wasnt expected to do anything last year with the team they have, and they over achieved...this years team is a lot weaker barring some last minute signings. Houston with stromile probably should be considered locks for top 5 i guess. Sactown downgraded even more by getting bonzi to replace mobley. Denver is a hard team to figure out, Memphis is borderline, minnesota definately borderilne, Lakers are borderline, goldenstate's sucess depends on baron staying healthy, etc. etc. 

The west is definately going to be wide open next year it seems. In the past, before the season, in the west, you could usually bank on about 6 teams that were locks for the playoffs. This year i dont see that happening.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont see how Jason williams and Dahntay Jones would be a bad idea. Jason Williams gives them another point guard and how many games did Livingston play? They need to be prepared for injuries this year. With Dahntay Jones they get another good defensive wing, they could bring a defensvie unit off the bench with Dahntay and Q.Ross. Jason Williams contract is the things that makes the deal so-so. But Arenas why dont you post your line-up?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Jason Williams would want to start and his contract (last I checked) was a pretty nice chunk. He will not be content with being benched after started most of his career and his basketball IQ isn't what I want in a PG. Dahntay, on the other hand, would be a very good pickup.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

PG- Livingston/Jaric/Ewing
SG- Mobley/Ross/Wright
C-Kaman/Rebraca/Moore
SF-Maggette/Radmonovic/Ross
PF- Brand/Moore/Radmonovic

Glued to Bench- Chalmers


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

J-will Would Take Minutes Away From Livingston. Not A Good Idea


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

No he wouldnt Livingston should only play around 32 min a game and Jason could play the rest and they could play together. Plus Shaun missed a ton of games and so did Marko, so you get rid of an injury prone back-up for a talented PG, who can easily start if Livingston goes down again. The biggest problem for the Clippers last year was inuries, they need to protect aganist that.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if jwil is taking minutes from livingston its because he would earn them, meaning that its good for the team


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Thats Not A Good Thing. That Means Livingston Isnt Progressing If Jwill Is Taking Minutes From Him. Jwill Will Want To Start And Jack Up 3's All Game. You Have To Let Livingston Start And Run The Team . No Doubt About It!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> If there are no more deals, i would be happy with:
> 
> Kaman Rebraca Wilcox
> Brand Moore
> ...


 :clap: that is my lineup also


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

(OFF Topic, i didn't want to create a new thread)
I will no internet access until Monday, take care guys.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

1. Livingston, Jaric 1-2 Floater: Ewing
2. Mobley, Ross 2-3 Floater: Mags
3. Mags, Korolev
4. Brand, Wilcox
5. KMan, More, RZ
---
We need Wilcox


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's a big "nay" from me as well on the Jay Williams idea. Not so much because I'm afraid he would take minutes from Livingston, but simply due to the fact that the Clippers don't need him. Why do that to Shaun? I just don't get it. Look, it's possible he could go down with some sort of injury again this year, it might even be likely. But that's what they drafted Ewing for and that's why they're re-signing Jaric. All they need to do is pick up somebody along the lines of Brunson, Dahntay Jones would be just fine in my opinion. It's absolutely pointless to go after a big name like Jay Williams who will still come at a higher pricetag and do nothing but create a controversy and make Livingston wonder whether or not he's really wanted in LA. He has one more year on his deal after this then he's free to roam. It would be a disaster if he were to leave the Clippers right when he's beginning to enter his basketball prime.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

You need talent to win and Jason Williams will provdie more talent. It might not be a great idea but it something I though of.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Showtime87 said:


> That's a big "nay" from me as well on the Jay Williams idea. Not so much because I'm afraid he would take minutes from Livingston, but simply due to the fact that the Clippers don't need him. Why do that to Shaun? I just don't get it. Look, it's possible he could go down with some sort of injury again this year, it might even be likely. But that's what they drafted Ewing for and that's why they're re-signing Jaric. All they need to do is pick up somebody along the lines of Brunson, Dahntay Jones would be just fine in my opinion. It's absolutely pointless to go after a big name like Jay Williams who will still come at a higher pricetag and do nothing but create a controversy and make Livingston wonder whether or not he's really wanted in LA. He has one more year on his deal after this then he's free to roam. It would be a disaster if he were to leave the Clippers right when he's beginning to enter his basketball prime.


I agree witht showtime87. Sterling is not dumb, he is a wise investor. As long as the Clips are fun to watch, I'm theirs. It would be nice to have a go to guy but then those are expensive. During crunch time we have I think 3 guys we can give the ball to: Mags, Livingston, and Mobley.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Mobley yes, Livingston, maybe, Maggs-No. Jason Williams kills people in the clutch.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Why not? He's the leader in FT Attempt. JWilliams people has changed him, I think if they let him to be flashy, he would be an all-star by now. But instead now he's restricting himself, now the age kicks in, I dont think he would be as good as the way he used to be.

But if Jaric had gone to the Cavs, I would like us to have Luke, Wagner and Gooden. I rather have Wagner now then JWilliams, Wagner is a undersized SG scoring machine. He would be a great 1-2 Floatter.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Maggete isnt that good at creating his own shot, it's basically free throw line or bust.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

PG - Livingston/Lue/Ewing
SG - Mobley/Ross/D. Smith
SF - Maggette/Nailon
PF - Brand/Mikki
C - Kaman/Zeljko

trade Wilcox for Donta Smith and a signed Tyrone Lue

sign Lee Nailon

keep Mikki/Zeljko

DONE


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Donta Smith are you joking we could get alot more than that for Wilcox, at least a first round pick.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

How Bout Sign And Trade Deal With The Sonics. Wilcox And Jaric For Radmanovic.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why do you guys like Radmonovic so much I would rather get a chaper Kapono. Radmonovic wants Simmons type money.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I Just Want To Get Rid Of Wilcox. Im Over Him


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i'll take Donta if we get Lue


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Earl Watson


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Sign Dickau?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Even though some people dont think the line-ups look impressive. Last year line-up didnt look very good at all before the season. This team is gonna get better from within with the development of Kaman,Maggette,Livingston,Ross. The big loss would be Jaric, they need to keep him or get some depth in return. But the major obstacle for this team is INJURIES, if they dont have the same problesm, which seems impossible, I believe they will be in the playoffs.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Wilcox wont be around after the trade deadline... if he is, it is because we cant get anything for him (but we will). We need depth in the backcrout after Jaric, because as of now it seems he is the primary backup at the 1, 2, and 3 pretty much.

Ewing isnt going to provide us much more then a few 3s and a decent defender. Wilcox is either going to land us a player who can help us make a playoff push, or a draft pick if we are far back from contention.


----------

